# Car doesn't switch to drive with iPhone



## rdolmat (Sep 25, 2021)

Hey all.

For some reason, in the last 2 weeks or so, I'm unable to switch into Drive when using my iPhone as a key. It ALWAYS asks me to put my key card on the console and press the brake. Even though the car unlocks/locks with my phone in proximity.
Is this because of the latest iOS update from Apple?
My Pixel 5 works absolutely flawlessly. It's just the iPhone that started messing up since the last iOS update. Perhaps Apple did something to the Bluetooth?

Any of you have this issue? I already uninstalled, reinstalled the Tesla iOS app, deleted my phone key, reinstalled my phone key on the Tesla etc etc.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

I have not had this problem with my iPhone 11 on iOS 15.2.1 and Tesla app 4.5.1. What are your specific specs?


----------



## rdolmat (Sep 25, 2021)

I'm on iPhone 12. iOS 15.4 Beta 2 (I installed this *yesterday* to see if it might solve the issue. Haven't tested it yet. So this isn't the problem since it started about last week).
Tesla app (actually, as I was checking this ver number, the App Store had an update to 4.6.0, maybe that will help).

Long story short....it looks like, as of 10 min ago and these app updates, I have to redo some tests and maybe the iOS beta and the new Tesla app will become friends again.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

What does the phone say? 
You may want to delete the phone as a key and then re-add it.


----------



## rdolmat (Sep 25, 2021)

Thanks Ed!

Yeah, I deleted the key, and also the app and everything. But I'll try it again, reboot the phone, reset network settings, and then setup again from scratch. Hopefully it'll convince the phone that Tesla is your friend


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

That happens when the bluetooth signature expires, and then you have to delete and re-add the key.


----------



## rdolmat (Sep 25, 2021)

Ah! OK that sounds promising!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

JasonF said:


> That happens when the bluetooth signature expires, and then you have to delete and re-add the key.


What causes a bluetooth signature to expire? I haven't experienced this issue in 3 1/2 years.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

FRC said:


> What causes a bluetooth signature to expire? I haven't experienced this issue in 3 1/2 years.


Usually a Bluetooth stack update on one of the devices.


----------



## rdolmat (Sep 25, 2021)

Alrighty. Got it working! So, basically uninstalled the app. Went to the car and removed every connected phone key. Rebooted iphone. Rebooted Car. And started pairing again from scratch. It's been working ever since! (I'm not sure ALL these steps were necessary, but it worked!


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

rdolmat said:


> Alrighty. Got it working! So, basically uninstalled the app. Went to the car and removed every connected phone key. Rebooted iphone. Rebooted Car. And started pairing again from scratch. It's been working ever since! (I'm not sure ALL these steps were necessary, but it worked!


Congrats!
I definitely doubt that everything was needed. It IS important to remove both from each other's Bluetooth. And yes, a reboot is probably a first thing to do, easy and safe.


----------

